# P-O'd oscar



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

When you buy a cute baby oscar for your 29 gallon, then get informed and decide to upgrade, know that this is what you may be getting into.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErHPT6jE7O8

^ My oscar


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, what an evil bastard!!


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy cow, does he ever harass that severum?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nope, he never even looks at the other fish in the tank lol


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Is he used to being hand fed? And if so - whose hands have you been feeding him!?!  

Yikes! He's _fierce!_:twisted:


----------

